# 1.6% Silver Deposits removed Fast



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

30% of CNT Silver Inventories Withdrawn from COMEX Vaults in 2 Days! | SilverDoctors.com

In just a few days 2.7m ounces of silver moved around - most of it by JP Morgan from storage
facilities to "them." 30% of CNT's got moved which the above outfit is using to announce some
kind of crisis but I don't see that. Still 1.6% movement in 2 days is a lot of bullion flying 
around the country.

New lows? People bailing on stocks and buying on the lows? Intriguing.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I may be wrong, but I do not think JPM can liquidate their silver even if they want to. Aren't they the ones that underwrite the exchange traded fund for SLV? (I recall something a few years ago where they were selling shares of SLV but had only about 90% of the physical metal to cover the shares they had sold and they got into trouble. - I think they were basically trying to cover some of their losses in stock markets by overselling commodities or something.)

As I say, I may have that wrong because I am just going from memory, but...


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes you are correct JMP is the silver hog on ETM's but only as a straw man until the system can no longer suppress the price. Silver should track 1:7 with gold historically but is way below that because of price suppression in the paper market.

When JPM starts dumping their silver holdings, it means they are about to default on their options ( no silver in stock, no way to cover shorts) 

OMG time to buy monster boxes!!!


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

Montana Rancher said:


> Yes you are correct JMP is the silver hog on ETM's but only as a straw man until the system can no longer suppress the price. Silver should track 1:7 with gold historically but is way below that because of price suppression in the paper market.
> 
> When JPM starts dumping their silver holdings, it means they are about to default on their options ( no silver in stock, no way to cover shorts)
> 
> OMG time to buy monster boxes!!!


I wouldn't jump so fast thinking that its tied to economic failure....

The DEFCON Warning System

US upgraded to Defcon 3.


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

Probably related to JP Morgan's earnings announcement, I would say - record profits announced to overshadow recent major trading losses....


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

7% tank on silver bullion prices today, over 5% on gold. If that was the DOW a 7% hit would be over a 1000 pts. Kind of surprised this isn't bigger news.


----------

